# Do they naturally start scratching at the door?



## CalvinAndHobbes (Aug 23, 2011)

I have an 11 week old and we're getting pretty good at noticing when he needs to go outside, so the accidents are becoming less often. However, I'd like to get to a point where he lets us know when he has to go, by either barking, or scratching, I've even heard you can get them to ring a bell?

Is this something they develop naturally after time? If not, how do I train my puppy to do something like this?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My sister got Poochie bells. I think they come with instructions. Her pup learned to ring the bells fast!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I trained Tillie to the bell when she was 15 weeks old, learned within a day, accident free since October! ... BEST doggie desicion we ever made!!! Although I have heard it doesn't work with all dogs, BUT worth a shot for sure!!


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

when we were training Rico to ring the bells we just rang them with his paw and said something like go potty, and then we said it again when we stopped at the spot he was supposed to go. He got it pretty quickly that ringing the bell meant he got to go outside.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We never had to teach Nellie,as the cats did it for us.She watched the cats using the cat flap,and then she started bashing it so it swung backwards and forwards when ever she wanted to go out,it makes one hell of a racket!Dizzie on the other hand has never done this he just comes to me with this pleading look on his face and then paces to and fro from the door so I know he needs to go out.If we are sitting down watching TV or something then Dizzie will scrape at the door,this has all been self taught.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I taught the ringing of the bells. Dexter caught on easily, but,it took Jack awhile to get the hang of ringing the bells. It got to the point I quit training Jack to use the bells because he would scratch on the door instead. 

Then, one day.....Jack starts ringing the bells! 

Jack does ring the bells often and we go outside quite often...to do nothing of course.

I sometimes call Jack on his bluff by calling him to me and distract him, if I can distract him easily, he doesn't really need to toilet. But, if Jack is persistent about ringing the bells and it is after a meal, we go outside.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

They won't necessarily do this naturally. Naturally they will just pee anywhere. If they scratch at the door consider it a bonus. (so long as they don't scratch the paint off LOL. If you see him do it, jump on it and take him out. You can use the bell training method , but I would not count on it until he is reliable already.http://www.clickertraining.com/node/1171


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The bells were a GODSEND for us in potty training because she was NEVER going to bark or scratch like a 'normal' dog would, nothing she does is like a normal dog, which is probably why we adore their unique way about them.

Our bells are nothing but some ribbon with bells tied to it and tied to doorknob she uses to go outside. I bought the stuff at Michaels for under $10 and made it myself. As for teaching them, you stand on the other side and let them out when they ring and when they finally do catch on, they will drive you NUTS for the first few days, ringing it every 10 minutes. ....BUT, let them out! And have faith that they'll only abuse the bell a few days, lol But believe me, there is a point in that novelty ringing where you'll think about chunking them in the trash, lol and you'll dream of the bell ringing..but hang in there and stick it out 

Kara


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

My pup, Jellybean, still won't scratch or bark or anything to be let outside. He just stands by the door and waits for somebody to notice him. So I think it would depend on the dog if he starts scratching/barking to let you know he needs out. Our poodle scratches but then he would rather do anything than go on the floor so if he needs out he makes sure we know it.

I keep meaning to get a bell to train Jellybean to ring but I never seem to think of it when I'm at the store.

I would try the bell, for sure. It can be taught fairly easy I think, my cousin trained her dog on it. My cousin isn't that great at training either. One of those 'if she can do it anyone can' kinda people lol.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

*RINGING OF THE BELLS*

thought I would add this little story. My boy Boz was easily trained to ring the bell when he wants outside, he will also ring the bell on command. in July (our winter) I hosted a mid-winter Xmas dinner party. The whole theme of the evening was "ringing of the bells:, invites had tiny bells attached. Every table setting had a set of bells etc etc. I also wrote a small story that was placed at every placemat about how santa got lost in a blizzard and Xmas was all but doomed when _long story short _ he heard from a distance a tolling of a church bell, giving him a land bearing, Xmas was saved and from that day to this, Santa asks us that when ever we hear a bell ring, we drink a toast to "the bells". So all evening I had Boz ringing his bell we got very very merry and drunk. It was hilarious, it took quite some time before the guests worked out who was ringing the bloody bells.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thumper said:


> The bells were a GODSEND for us in potty training ..... when they finally do catch on, they will drive you NUTS for the first few days, ringing it every 10 minutes. ....BUT, let them out! And have faith that they'll only abuse the bell a few days, lol But believe me, there is a point in that novelty ringing where you'll think about chunking them in the trash, lol and you'll dream of the bell ringing..but hang in there and stick it out
> 
> Kara


ound:ound:ound: a few DAYS Kara?? .... Tillie STILL abuses the bells! LOL although now we just tell her to LAY DOWN. LOL if she is persistant then we let her out!
and YES I totally agree, for the havs that "get it" and understand, ringing the bells can be a godsend! It was/is for us for SURE!!! And I feel good about giving Tillie a SURE FIRE way to communicate with us!!


----------

